# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  WIP - House of Ruffly

## RufflyRustic

*Obituary of the Solar Kiln*
It is with deep regret (NOT!) that I wish to advise you all that the Solar Kiln passed on to its new home on Sunday, 18 February 2007. 
It was a long and involved process, with many coffee stops needed to replan the method of attack ensuring that all the good stuff was stacked carefully to one side and the not-so-good stuff was dumped well away.  
Solar Kiln was a great, little, sweat box in summer and a fantastic icebox in winter.  It is still unknown if it will be missed or not.    :Biggrin:   
Pic 1:  Before the attack :Cool:  
Pic 2:  In the middle of the attack
Pic 3:  She's a-coming down! :Biggrin:  
Pic 4:  Muscles!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Pic 5:  How on earth did I fit all of that and more in such a small space  :Confused:    
Cheers
Wendy

----------


## RufflyRustic

... and a few more: 
Pic 6:   The Empty Slab
Pic 7:   Now the Hard Yakka starts  :Annoyed:    
The site will be levelled next weekend and hopefully I'll hear about council approval within the next two weeks as well. :Smilie:   
Cheers
Wendy

----------


## Groggy

Jeez Wendy, borrow a percussion hammer to get rid of the cement, your elbows will thank you for it. It should be reasonably cheap to hire a breaker hammer of some type. 
I bet you can't wait for the new shed  :Smilie:

----------


## ozwinner

*Ozito!!!!!* ******************************************************************** etc.  Al **

----------


## Wood Butcher

Geez, reckon Al likes his Ozito hammer drill??? :Tongue:

----------


## ozwinner

If you guys lived more closer Id give ya lend.. 
Al  :Tongue:

----------


## Grunt

I think it is important to have a washing machine in your workshop.

----------


## Big Shed

Local Bunnies is still selling those Ozitos at $69, must be easier than that hammer and chisel!

----------


## echnidna

A crowbar is a lot easier than a hammer & chisel.

----------


## Skew ChiDAMN!!

> I think it is important to have a washing machine in your workshop.

  Don't you recognise a custom workbench when you see one?

----------


## RufflyRustic

I'm so glad I don't have to follow through with Ozito!!  :Biggrin:   I'm wondering if I'll be able to get away with sitting back with a long tall drink and watching the guys get rid of the slab this coming weekend  :Biggrin:            
Of course there will be a few cold ones in the fridge for them, but they don't come out till half time at least  :Biggrin:   
cheers
Wendy

----------


## Groggy

> I'm wondering if I'll be able to get away with sitting back with a long tall drink and watching the guys get rid of the slab this coming weekend  Of course there will be a few cold ones in the fridge for them, but they don't come out till half time at least

  Tell the guys you've buried their beer under the slab then get out of the way.  :Smilie:

----------


## DavidG

Pity I was not a lot closer.

----------


## Driver

Wendy 
If you or the guys are going to break up that slab with either an Ozito hammer or darkside methods - WEAR SAFETY GLASSES!!!!! 
Those little concrete chips would make a helluva mess of ya peepers if you copped one. 
Col (the cautious).

----------


## AlexS

Allow me to be of assistance. :Biggrin:

----------


## Shedgirl

[quote=rufflyrustic;465738]*Obituary of the Solar Kiln*
It is with deep regret (NOT!) that I wish to advise you all that the Solar Kiln passed on to its new home on Sunday, 18 February 2007.  
Don't worry Wendy, the Solar Kiln lives on, at my place. I mostly work in the carport, because the shed is only a temperate zone for about one week a year... and The Big Muscly Bloke has the garage to himself, for one strange old Russian motorbike that has so far taken 7 years to restore........

----------


## rodent

I dont see a lathe in all that aaaa accumulation . so where did you hide it.

----------


## Wongo

Wendy, dont forget to take make room for your washing machine. :Biggrin:   
Sorry it is a bad joke. :Blush7:

----------


## JDub

Yer Im with the others wendy, 
Go and hire a small jack hammer for half a day... wont cost much and it will break up like butter.... took me less than an hour to break up my old small slab where my new shed now stands. Easy peasy....  :Biggrin:   
Either that, or give the big bloke in the pics a FBSH and tell him to go nuts...  :2thumbsup: 
maybe paint a picture of George Bush (or some other tosser) on the slab for incentive  :Wink:

----------


## RufflyRustic

Well, between all of us, I reckon we could blow it up with AlexS' Big Reds, then clean it up with DavidG's rig and then kick back with our feet up on the washing machine.  :Biggrin:    
Bad joke? Not really.  I have a fantastic comic about the washing machine, but it can only go in the Orange Room  :Shock:  , I keep thinking of that comic whenever the WM is mentioned  :Biggrin:   
Oh and the WM in the photo will be going somewhere when HWMNBO decides to move it out the front and onto the ute. :Rolleyes:   
cheers
Wendy

----------


## jmk89

We had a washing machine once that when it got out of balance used to jump up and down and raise a huge noise and start wandering out of its space by the laundry, sometimes far enough to pull the hoses off the taps!.  It was a big old heavy beast (Hoover, ISTR).   
I remember on one occasion it walked across the laundry and jammed the door and locked my Mum in there for three hours - I had to crawl through the laundry window (I was smaller than she was and could fit through but she couldn't) when I got home from school to help her lift the WM out of the way and free her from her imprisonment!!! 
Which makes me think - if your WM had the same tendancies, and was of similar mass, you could replace the feet with cold chisels and do the washing for the neighbourhood and break up the slab at the same time... 
How's that for lateral thinking..... :2thumbsup:   :2thumbsup:

----------


## Moo73

The quicker you get through that slab... the quicker you get to MIXING CEMENT...the one thing that I hate more than dropping a hammer on my foot...though you might have thought ahead and getting a small truck to bring it in!!

----------


## ozwinner

> The quicker you get through that slab... the quicker you get to MIXING CEMENT...the one thing that I hate more than dropping a hammer on my foot...though you might have thought ahead and getting a small truck to bring it in!!

  What, the hammer? 
Al  :Biggrin:  :Sneaktongue:

----------


## zenwood

This is exciting Ruffly.  Looking forward to seeing progress :Smilie:

----------


## RufflyRustic

Me too, as there is not much I can do now, except wait, pay the $$, and watch the work being done  :Biggrin:

----------


## Buzza

:Biggrin:  Your posing of course! 
Open toed shoes, no goggles, no gloves, and no helmet. Serious concrete smashing needs serious safety wear, and I have the scars to prove it. Wearing sandals and walking backwards with a load cost me a few stitches two weeks back, right on the ankle bone. Concrete has sharp edges.  :Redface:   
Our WM that wandered off back in 1964 was an old (at the time) BENDIX. It pulled right out of the cement floor. We laid a new slab just to take the WM, and few weeks later, it followed SWMBO out of the laundry into the yard.  :Eek:   
Don't forget a window for the air-con, you'll need one of them to stay even longer.  :Cool:

----------


## Ashore

> Me too, as there is not much I can do now, except wait, pay the $$, and watch the work being done

  Just keep thinking New Shed New Shed and then when its done plan it out well, take a week or two drawings etc and get it close to right rather than say in a couple of months " I wish I had put that there so I could mill that length etc" 
BTW why not post wour washing machine joke in the orange room or are you sitting on it for another day when nothings going on , come on you have teased us with it post it now. 
Rgds
Russell 
Ps Every day I use it I thank you for the can opener. As you said its the best on the market, never a problem , Thanks again. :Smilie:

----------


## RufflyRustic

Congratulations Buzza!  Yes, I was posing for that shot  :Biggrin:    There's no way in &*^%$% I would ever try to bust up that concrete.  That makes it four things I just don't do - Electrics, plumbing, mow the lawn and bust up concrete  :Smilie:   
The cartoon - well, we shall see..... :Rolleyes:   
I've been running the NewShed mantra in my head for about 2 years now.  I'm pleased to say it's finally worked, well, it only worked when I yelled it so loud HWMNBO couldn't help but pay attention  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:   
Ashore - so glad to hear the can opener is a great help!  :2thumbsup:   
The shed has two windows in it, a personal door and  a big 2.7 m roller door.  I'm considering taking out the roller door and putting in a wall of windows to get the north sunlight in and a bigger than standard door.   
Planning is definitely needed to work it all out - but that's the fun part  :Biggrin:   
cheers
Wendy

----------


## TTIT

Good to see it's all finally happening for ya!  :2thumbsup:  Remember to lay down the law now - absolutely no room for car-parts of any kind - no exceptions! ..........and just how much camphor can we store in it???? :Biggrin:

----------


## bumnut

> I'm so glad I don't have to follow through with Ozito!!   I'm wondering if I'll be able to get away with sitting back with a long tall drink and watching the guys get rid of the slab this coming weekend  
>  Why get the guys to get rid of the slab? Just put hungry boards on your formwork and pour over the top! 
> Bruce C         
> Of course there will be a few cold ones in the fridge for them, but they don't come out till half time at least   
> cheers
> Wendy

----------


## RufflyRustic

The slab has gone, the junk gone though I did have to stop myself pulling some of the junk back to keep it  :Rolleyes:   
Pic 1  - Break Darn it, Break!! :Annoyed:  
Pic 2  - Broken!!!   :Biggrin:  Yeah - HWMNBO threw a lumpy piece of firewood under it
Pic 3 -  All Done, time for a few drinks :Smilie:   
Cheers
Wendy

----------


## DavidG

See you ended up using the big cousin of my tonka toy.  :2thumbsup:   
Diesel power beats person power every time. :Biggrin:

----------


## DJ's Timber

Woo Hoo slabs gone and new slab and shed incoming  :2thumbsup: , keep up the progress reports Wendy

----------


## Groggy

If some councils give a rebate for installing water tanks, surely you should get a rebate for putting in the shed, it's only there to catch rainwater to fill the tank anyway  :Rolleyes:   
(reckon they'll buy that?)

----------


## Honorary Bloke

Yes, Wendy, don't leave us panting and wondering.  :Smilie:   Keep posting the piccies as you go. 
And congrats on finally getting your own shed.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## RufflyRustic

She must be a happening thing... I got the letter in the mail confirming that the home owner's builder insurance has gone through successfully, but then, it is insurance so may be they take the money and check later??? 
Either way, I've got it soooo organised that I doubt there will be anything to block it, knock on wood, tap on wood, bang on wood....  :Rolleyes:   :Biggrin:     
Yeah, trust HWMNBO to come up with the best, easiest and cheapest way to get the slab and junk gone - He's just brilliant!!  But Pleeeeease don't tell him I told you so  :Redface:    
Rebate for the shed??  :Confused:    Sigh, I wish  :Frown:    But, it will be a good place to hang a raintank from, even if just for the garden.  
Cheers
Wendy

----------


## rodent

Hows the shed building going wendy ??? you still didn't show us where you put the lathe while the demolishing was going on.

----------


## RufflyRustic

Hi Rodent, 
Confession - I do not own a lathe, nor am I ready to just yet.  I know I will love turning so much that I'd be likely to leave the cabinetry behind and I love that way too much to give it up at present  :Redface:   . 
All the stuff that I had jampacked is now in my workarea under the porch roof - it's the last photo in the first post of this thread.  I still can't believe how much I had in that little space  :Rolleyes:   
No progress to report at present :Frown:   I'm still waiting for council approval. 
It's been 2 weeks, 2 days and about 15 hours since my last fix of woodwork.
I've decided that I can try (  :Roflmao:  ) to be patient until the end of April for the Shed to completed. If it's not done by the end of April, I will get very, v e r y cranky.  :Angryfire:    
cheers
Wendy

----------


## rodent

just send hubby to work a few times with nothing in his sandwiches . And a note on the kitchen bench when he gets home .And no you wont give up your cabinetry (well initialy maybe )but think of how you can enhance it turned feet ,finials ,split turned facings and railings.So much to do so little time and money.

----------


## Wild Dingo

UPDATE!!! Come on Wendy whats a happenin?? shed up yet? you moved in? hubby decided you dont need that much space after all and has commandeered it to make a brewery?  
COME ON!! Suspence is killin me  :Cry:

----------


## RufflyRustic

Hi Wild Dingo, 
Nothing is happening!  Not a darn thing!!  Still waiting for council approval. :Frown:    and you think the suspence is killing you!!!!  :Rolleyes:   :Smilie:   
Cheers
Wendy

----------


## RufflyRustic

Yippeee!!!!!  :Yippy:  The Shed now has Council Approval!!!!! Yippeee!!!  
And that's all the info there is at present. More later this week when I get the estimates of when the cement (hehehe) ok, concrete gets poured, when the kit is expected and when the building days might be. :Smilie:  
cheers
Wendy

----------


## echnidna

Great that yer gettin there  :Smilie:   
So yer a happy little vegemite then  :Biggrin:

----------


## RufflyRustic

As bright as bright can be  :Biggrin:

----------


## DJ's Timber

Great news Wendy  :2thumbsup:

----------


## jmk89

All I need now is the chance to drill into the rock behind my garage and make my own shed!!!!! 
I am envious, but delighted for you at the same time....

----------


## ozwinner

> Yippeee!!!!!  The Shed now has Council Approval!!!!! Yippeee!!!
> cheers
> Wendy

  I cant believe that you need approval for a shed, any works that cost under $5000 and are not attached to the house dont need approval here. 
Al  :Cool:

----------


## echnidna

Thats changed now Al.

----------


## ozwinner

> Thats changed now Al.

  What has? 
Al  :Confused:

----------


## Justin

> The shed has two windows in it, a personal door and  a big 2.7 m roller door.  I'm considering taking out the roller door and putting in a wall of windows to get the north sunlight in and a bigger than standard door.

  Hi Wendy, 
Congrats on being able to build a new shed. I put a bunch of windows and some translucent roof panels in my shed design, to let the light in. With the benefit of hindsight I wish I had left out a window or two, in favour of wall space, as I get plenty of light from the roof panels. Food for thought..... 
Cheers,  
Justin.

----------


## MajorPanic

Bloody hell!! 
Hurry up Wendy!!!  _WE WANT A PARTY @ WENDY'S!!!!    _

----------


## RufflyRustic

:Biggrin:  Yeah Yeah I know, you'se are all lining up for a party, so we'll have to make it a darn huge good'un!!! I'm thinking maybe one of the long weekends, most likely the Queen's birthday in June weekend, a spit roast, HWMNBO's rib fillet special... Yum!!!! :Biggrin:   
At least I'll have enough time to get the laundry renovated. I thought I did well before without a proper workbench, geez talk about learning how to do woodwork, any sort of woodwork out of a shoebox, now that's hard  :Rolleyes:   :Smilie:   
As Totalspan are doing it all, I have to wait (albeit impatiently) for them to organise and get the concreting and shed building done. It should, be done sometime early May. Decided to go the whole hog. It's only costing me $7190, but I'm very happy not to be doing it all myself. We needed council approval because 1. it's more than 1.3 times the size of the original shed, 2. over $5000? and 3. there's over 9 metres of building wall within 1.5 metres of the boundary. The good thing is that there are no pipes in that area and there is well less than 50&#37; of our block used for sheds/garages.  
I have a few plans for the shed, but am starting to think I should work in it for a little while to get the feel for it before setting things up more permanently. 
cheers
Wendy :Smilie:

----------


## echnidna

> What has? 
> Al

  The $5000 limit

----------


## dai sensei

> ...a spit roast, HWMNBO's rib fillet special...

  Now you're talking  :2thumbsup:   :Hungry:   :Piggy:

----------


## NewLou

Is great to see Wendy  :Smilie:  
I can't wait for your first gloat post showing off your new shedspace! 
Make sure to plaster your posts with pleanty of piccies covering all the real estate of your new home :Eek: ............I mean Shed :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  
Watching with interest Lou :2thumbsup:

----------


## Wood Butcher

> I cant believe that you need approval for a shed, any works that cost under $5000 and are not attached to the house dont need approval here. 
> Al

  I don't really want to crash Wendy's thread, but I know that in most councils in QLD the general rule is anything with a permanent roof that covers over 10 square metres must have building approval. so a 3x3m garden shed is fine but a 3x4m garden shed needs approval. The dollars come into whether or not you need an owner builder licence. The amount varies depending on the structure. Sheds/garages used to be $6000 
Sorry Wendy, back to the celebrations! :Redface:

----------


## Wild Dingo

> Yippeee!!!!!  The Shed now has Council Approval!!!!! Yippeee!!!  
> And that's all the info there is at present. More later this week when I get the estimates of when the cement (hehehe) ok, concrete gets poured, when the kit is expected and when the building days might be. 
> cheers
> Wendy

  COME ON GIRL!!! strewth... I mean cant you stick a length of Queensland maple up someones a$$ over there to get em to get a flamin move on?? times awastin Wendy you gots wood whisperin to do in that shed... havent you told them that yet?  :Doh:  
Cheers

----------


## RufflyRustic

Thanks Rowan!  :2thumbsup:   
I've got no choice but to wait :Rolleyes:   :Frown:  . Even HWMNBO isn't looking forward to idea of me getting cranky/impatient. :Cool:   
However, it gives me a chance to catch up on a few other things, such as a few house renovations, Major's GTG this weekend, visiting Bob Whitworth's Tree Farm, sussing out the Bris WoodShow on Friday, April 20 (hint hint  :Biggrin:  ) and if things get really bad, I've got a few small projects I can do in HWMNBO's shed or I can gather some tools together and disappear off to a mate's shed if I'm really desperate.  :Smilie:   
Cheers
Wendy

----------


## lubbing5cherubs

Hope it soon before the grumpy kicks in. 
Toni

----------


## RufflyRustic

Time for another update.  
I am now the happy owner of a certain expanse of concrete and a shed kit  :Biggrin:   
No date yet on the shed going up, but I'm sure I'll hear something within the next 3 weeks. 
No, no coins or hand/footprints or fingername signing on the concrete - I've left it as pristine as possible  :Smilie:

----------


## TTIT

Ooooooh - I can feel the excitement building from here - like a kid arriving at a birthday party eh! :Biggrin:  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Wood Butcher

:2thumbsup:  :Brava:  :Woot:  :Happydance:  
Great to see the shed finally going ahead!

----------


## ptc

Leave room for the washing !!!

----------


## MrFixIt

> A crowbar is a lot easier than a hammer & chisel.

  A BobCAt is even easier  :Biggrin:  
The last time I had a slab to remove, I had a terrific Bobcat driver that would pick up an edge of the slab and drop it to break it into small enough pieces to pick up and take out to the truck  :Biggrin:

----------


## Honorary Bloke

The new House of Ruffly liveth. This is good.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## jmk89

> No, no coins or hand/footprints or fingername signing on the concrete - I've left it as pristine as possible

  My Dad would be despairing - concrete without a penny in it is doomed......

----------


## falcon

> I have a few plans for the shed, but am starting to think I should work in it for a little while to get the feel for it before setting things up more permanently.

  
make sure you put in heaps all around, and maybe a 15amp one....just incase u buy some biggggggg machines  :Biggrin:

----------


## RufflyRustic

:Woot:   :Ohyaaa:   :Yippy:   :Yippee:    
Just got The Phonecall!!!! 
The Shed is getting built tomorrow!!!!!!  YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Biggrin:    No more cranky grumpy .....  :No:   :Biggrin:

----------


## DJ's Timber

Great news Wendy

----------


## ozwinner

> Just got The Phonecall!!!! 
> The Shed is getting built tomorrow!!!!!!  YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!    No more cranky grumpy .....

  Didnt ya pick my voice on the phone, I thought you would of.... 
Al  :Smilie:

----------


## Wood Butcher

Al, if you did you are playing with fire!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## RufflyRustic

Bugger!!! I knew I should have answered that phone call and not let HWMNBO get it  :Mad:      
Now - gotta remember tomorrow to get a couple of new $2 coins and then when the shed's up, I'll epoxy them to the lintel. Will that sort it JMK?  :Confused:  Funny how you mentioned that, I was remembering , earlier today, my Uncle's shed in NZ and the two pennies on the lintel that my own Dad put there when they built it years ago..... :Rolleyes:       
Just checked the last number received on the phone .............  :Cool:              
Al - Aw Geez you're a good buddy!! so you _are_ coming up to build me that brick BBQ at last!!!  :2thumbsup:   :Tongue:   Thanks!!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Wild Dingo

SOOOOOOOOOOOO??? Geez Wendy keep us in suspence of flamin what?? 
IS THE SHED UP!! Have you moved in? Come on girl!!!

----------


## David L

Seems Wendy is too busy dancing around the back yard with her camera  
to report in.

----------


## Gra

> Seems Wendy is too busy dancing around the back yard with her camera  
> to report in.

  
AHHH that explains the rain :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## RufflyRustic

Looks like my previous post got lost in space somewhere - sorry 
Yep, you can thank me for the rain, you can also thank the guy who had his lawn mower repaired, the person down the road who was going to hold a garden BBQ.......    :Biggrin:   
By close of business Thursday, I had a shed kit partially unpacked.  I spent the weekend looking at half the frame through the rain, that was too drepessing  :Rolleyes:  so I closed the curtains and stopped looking for a while.  Today, well, we shall see what happens today.  Must go write myself a reminder to  buy some camera batteries .....  :Doh:   
Oh and the biggest stuffup - HWMNBO is going to be cutting some old concrete away so I can open and shut the Personal Door....   :Cool:   
cheers
Wendy

----------


## Simomatra

Good news Wendy 
BTW your was not the only posts that got lost in transit 
Look forward to seeing the finished pic's

----------


## Wild Dingo

> Good news Wendy  
> Look forward to seeing the finished pic's

  Too right!!  :2thumbsup:   :Clap:  
Wendy really me dear wee thing I thought you would have KNOWN instinctively that doing a jig around the back yard when a shed is about to arrive and be erected in said back yard is INVITING the rain gods to pelt down on you  :Doh:  ... but then to not only do so but to do so in a cheeky little red leatherette number is to beg for the wrath of the wet gods  :Gaah:  
So now to appease said wet gods you must sacrifice something eh?  :Wink 1:   :Biggrin:   
So is it up yet? 
Huh? 
Is it up? 
Huh?? HUH??  
IS IT??

----------


## RufflyRustic

Well, let's see: 
Thursday - the kit gets unpacked and prep work done on the gutters.
Friday - half the frame is put up
Monday - the rest of the frame is put up and colourbond walls put up on the gable ends. 
Wendy comes home, checks out progress, notices no permaseal.  :Mad:    So I guess you can say the permaseal has been sacrificed.  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   
I will be checking this first thing tomorrow morning. 
Not Happy Jan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RufflyRustic

sigh, no wonder the search didn't turn up anything  
it's VERMASEAL girl!!   :Doh:

----------


## Wood Butcher

If its included in the contract I would be pushing for the contractor to rectify the problem. From what I know of it it can be retrofitted to a wall, but that is not the case here.

----------


## Wild Dingo

> Well, let's see: 
> Thursday - the kit gets unpacked and prep work done on the gutters.
> Friday - half the frame is put up
> Monday - the rest of the frame is put up and colourbond walls put up on the gable ends. 
> Wendy comes home, checks out progress, notices no permaseal.    So I guess you can say the permaseal has been sacrificed.   
> I will be checking this first thing tomorrow morning. 
> Not Happy Jan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  BUT!! Its up right??  
RIGHT?? 
HUH? It IS up isnt it? 
YOUVE GOT A FRIGGIN SHED thats the ducks flamin knuts RIGHT?  
Man... reckon youd have been doin a tango combined irish jig tapdancin on the roof after all your troubles gettin a decent shed of your own... sheilas eh?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  never satisfied  :No:  next shes gonna be cryin cause shes got no curtains up yet an the pretty red concrete paint hasnt arrived  :Doh:  ... sorry sweets Im just in one of me moods so Im gonna go take another red pill cause everybudy knows they make me go daster  :Biggrin:

----------


## RufflyRustic

Shoulda taken one of Dingo's pills last night  :Rolleyes:   
Builderman said don't panic, TotalSpan do it differently, but the vermaseal will still be going in when it's time to do so..... 
I don't need the details, I just want to know it's all being done and done right. Whew!  Now I can relax.  Today is supposed to be insulate the ceiling day.   
Photos!!!  :Biggrin:   
cheers
Wendy

----------


## Simomatra

Looks great all ready

----------


## Waldo

G'day Ruffly, 
Mmmmm, shed.  :2thumbsup:   
How many time have you walked past a window in your house and longingly stared at your shed? 
How many nights have you spent sleeping in your shed under the stars while hubby sleeps alone in bed at night? 
Ahhh, it's a beautiful thing.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Honorary Bloke

Looks like a shed to me!  :2thumbsup:   Vermaseal, Permaseal, whatever. Just get it up and fire up the sawdust makers. Oh yeah, and tell HWMNOBO to keep hands off!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## ptc

Not long now !!!

----------


## BobR

It will make a great storage area. You might even have room left over in one corner for a work bench  :Biggrin:

----------


## RufflyRustic

Yep, fantastic for timber storage - shame about the working space  :Confused:   :Biggrin:   
I actually closed the curtains on the weekend as it was so disheartening to have only half the frame put up.  Looks heaps better now though 
HWMNBO came in on Saturday and told me that I should hurry up and close the door as the shed was getting wet... grrrrr  , funny bugger.    :Rolleyes:

----------


## DJ's Timber

Woo Hoo, looking great Wendy

----------


## TEEJAY

So when is the party?  :Biggrin:

----------


## RufflyRustic

June 9  :Biggrin:    not confirmed yet, just waiting to see how it all goes......  
Knock on wood :Biggrin:

----------


## Wild Dingo

Wendy not being rude or anything me dear... but just HOW LONG did they say it would take to whack up this shed so you can use it?... without going back through 8 pages to find out from your posts how big is this thing?... looking at it from the skeleton it looks to be somewhere around what 9mtrs x 6mtrs? if so thats the same size as the one I have... which took just one day from unpack to walk in and start putting machines in place... just wondering why its taking so long for them to put it up even the one in Mandurah a 6x6 only took a day from start to finish 
Im just confused is all... here its the 1 May and its not done yet?? Id be seriously going ballistic about now... but the 9th June?? whassat for? DO NOT tell me thats how long its going to take this mob to erect a simple shed in your backyard!!!  :Shock:  or is that to give yourself a month to sort and move in get comfy have the chintz curtains installed the pink carpet etc?  :Biggrin:   
Sorry I just dont get this time thing

----------


## RufflyRustic

> Wendy not being rude or anything me dear...

  No, you are not being rude.  _Rude and then some_ is what is being mumbled in my head continuously since last Thursday lunchtime........    

> but just HOW LONG did they say it would take to whack up this shed so you can use it?

  They said it would be depend on the person / persons building it. 
Let's just say, they weren't wrong about that  :Mad:      

> took just one day from unpack to walk in and start putting machines in place...

   :Mad:      

> Id be seriously going ballistic about now...

  
Picture a pot on the boil, about to boil over .......  :Mad:      

> but the 9th June?? whassat for? DO NOT tell me thats how long its going to take this mob to erect a simple shed in your backyard!!!  or is that to give yourself a month to sort and move in get comfy have the chintz curtains installed the pink carpet etc?   
> Sorry I just dont get this time thing

  
Based on what's been happening, knock on wood  :Doh:  , shed should be totally cooked .... soooonish......  knock on wood knoc.....  For goodness sake, don't make me jinx it any further Shane!!!!  :Frown:    
9 June equals when I should have the laundry finished and all my gear into the shed, hopefully electrics done and maybe insulation/wall panelling happening.  Gotta have something other than bare walls and a power cord to celebrate  :Biggrin:

----------


## Wood Butcher

> Gotta have something other than bare walls and a power cord to celebrate

  When I built the shed at my last house I was happy just to have a roof and doors!! 
As they say - "It won't happen overnight but it will happen!"

----------


## Skew ChiDAMN!!

You payin' extra for installation? 
If so, I'd be inclined to ring up the seller, have a good whinge about "complaining neighbours" and demand a refund of the installation fee "as you're obviously going to have to erect it yourself anyway..."   :Biggrin:

----------


## RufflyRustic

The insulation is being installed in the ceiling....... 
The other bit of the rude mumbling in the head is that after talking with the builderman, I found out I could have gotten the whole shed insulated, an awning , concrete for the said awning and a double personal door instead of roller door at the shed front, as I originally wanted and still have been able to get it through council without having to go through the red tape of "that's a liveable dwelling, therefore you now have to meet all of these additional regulations"..... 
If I ever come across that blasted council worker again, he had better run VERY VERY fast. No good ******* ****** ****** ****** feeding me such utter *************** ******* *******  two years running. 
That will also teach me to listen to HWMNeverBO and not follow my gut instincts and go after EXACTLY what I want. :Mad:   
___ 
Geez, I need some serious wood time don't I :Rolleyes:   
Ah well, it will all turn out ok in the end  :Blush7:

----------


## Wild Dingo

> Based on what's been happening, knock on wood , shed should be totally cooked .... soooonish......  knock on wood knoc.....  For goodness sake, don't make me jinx it any further Shane!!!!

  NEVER EVEN CONSIDERED IT!!!  :Shock:      

> 9 June equals when I should have the laundry finished and all my gear into the shed, hopefully electrics done and maybe insulation/wall panelling happening.  Gotta have something other than bare walls and a power cord to celebrate

  Ohhhhhhhhhhh riiiiiiiiiiiight like that is it? oooh I see... no its okay I got it now Wendy... its okay... your THAT type of sheila so I see now   :Wink 1:   
Gotta have ALL the trimmings *BEFORE* you can say you have a shed eh?... so mines not a shed? it doesnt have insulation or wall panelling it doesnt have electrics no lights no power switches none of that gumph just nice long extention lead... no window either nor a perspex sheet in the roof... 
man in that case Ive never had a shed! I WANT A BLOODY SHED!!!  :Annoyed:   
Okay I may be wrong here  :Blush7:  ... but Ive got a concrete floor check... Ive got a steel well okay THIN metal type frame work check... Ive got sheets of tin covering it check... Ive got 2 roller doors well okay sorta roller doors that are already stuffed cause these shed mobs use cheep and nasty cheap in their materials but theyre doors of a fashion... All my tools are in there and fairly secure and I can use them albeit with laying out the extention cord so its a sorta shed?? perhaps?? maybe? kinda?  :Cry:   
MAN Wendy get it together girl!! ARC UP THE FEMININE TEMPER!! Have a flamin wang dang doodle of a hissy fit!!! but get them mobile on getting it UP and done!! Dont sit there going oooh dear come on chaps get a move on please go bloody KNUTS at them!! Embarrass the hell out of them cajole them with your feminine wiles make them feel theyre letting YOU down no bloke likes to feel that.. Stop offering them coffee an cakes!! give em nothing and get them to bloody work!! shyte June 9th? thats crap girl gerrupem! 
Complain to the workers in your most upset ways complain to the boss in anyway you can think of to melt him then complain like buggary to the dopey mongrel that suggested you use the gits!  :Annoyed:  geez I cant believe this! 
You know we think the world of you but come on Wendy shove a burning pineapple up their dates!!  :Annoyed:   
Sorry but thats just plain wrong Wendy... not taking you to task but rather their unbelievable laziness and slap happy method of putting up a shed! ITS A SHED!! Not a bloody house! damn this makes me wild

----------


## RufflyRustic

Thanks Shane, I needed that. :Biggrin:   
No, I'm not going to throw another hissy fit - takes too much energy :Rolleyes:   
Builderman might be slow and don't forget he's working by himself, but his work is pristine, in other words, my shed is being built right, first time, and it's a strong, weatherproof one. So, patience is good here. Besides, in all reality, what's another week considering I've waited 5 years for it and I'm sure others have waited longer. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   
That type of Sheila???? Geez Shane....  :Confused:   
Coffee and cakes?? You gotta be kidding. Sure, I can make a coffee, but make your own damm cake  :Tongue:   
The walls and insulation on the ceiling went up yesterday - fantastically neat job :2thumbsup:  . The main iron on the roof is probably all done by now. Then there's capping, doors, windows, guttering and making sure I get the keys before HWMNBO does  :Biggrin:   
cheers
Wendy

----------


## Wood Butcher

> and making sure I get the keys before HWMNBO does   
> cheers
> Wendy

  Thats fine, if he gets the keys to yours then just take the keys for his.  :Wink:  :Tongue:

----------


## Brown Dog

G'day Wendy  I think most people have to go through some sort of crap before the dream shed can become reality. I know I certainly did.... :Wink:    Dodgy shed salesman, I wont go into why he was dodgy lets just say, he mysteriously was not working there any longer a month after I ordered my shed,  Shed delivery delayed by months and months even after phones calls every day,. :Mad:    When shed does turn up the delivery truck takes out the over head power lines to the house. :Mad:   :Mad:    Kit turns up incomplete, causing more delays :Mad:     It must be like a divinely enforced right of passage that you must endure before you can settle in and truly enjoy a new shed. But 4 years down the track when I'm in that shed, that is now 99% how I pictured it all those years ago, makes all the agro soooooooo worth it  :Biggrin:    cheers BD :2thumbsup:

----------


## RufflyRustic

thanks BD.  Nice to know this is all par for the course  :Cool:    
WB - He knows to expect _major_ trouble if I find ANY vehicle in my shed  :Biggrin:

----------


## TEEJAY

> June 9  not confirmed yet, just waiting to see how it all goes......  
> Knock on wood

  9th June  :Biggrin:

----------


## RufflyRustic

I now have a roof, guttering and a roller door.  Tomorrow will be  it with just the door, windows and the permaseal... :Doh: ...   vermaseal-like stuff to be installed.     :Biggrin:

----------


## ozwinner

> 9th June

  2010.  :Doh:  
Wmhahahahaha  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  
Al  :Biggrin:

----------


## RufflyRustic

Geez Al, watch out - you'll set someone off again  :Biggrin:   
Nearly done now.  
Pic 1 - Like the colours?
Pic 2 - Looks kinda wierd without windows, but the roof sure looks good
Pic 3 - HWMNBO sizing up the shed to see if it would make a good finishing booth for him      :Nonono:   nuh ah, I know where the keys are   :Lock:   :Biggrin:   
Cheers 
Wendy

----------


## Brown Dog

looking good Wendy :Cool:   
I should like the colours...cause its the same as my shed :Biggrin:  ....except I have a red roof. 
cheers
BD :2thumbsup:

----------


## DJ's Timber

Looking great Wendy, you must be chomping at the bit to get in there and setting it up

----------


## Big Shed

Looks good Wendy, have you made the curtains yet? :Biggrin:

----------


## RufflyRustic

She's Done!!!  :Runaway: and  I got the keys first  :Biggrin:   
I even have my shed sign routed and ready for finishing - thanks to Scott at VitalImage for doing it so quickly. :2thumbsup:   
Thought you might like a picture of the rebate flashing Builderman put in. 
So, next is the hard decision of curtains or a music-player  :Walkman: of some sort  :Biggrin:   
Or else I just might finish the pipes and bubblers to finish council approval stuff instead 
I don't know, decisions decisions   :Question:     :Biggrin:

----------


## Waldo

G'day Ruffly, 
Woohoo! Now go out there and fill it with stacks of machinery, tools, jigs, timber and everything else that lives in the domain of sheds.  :2thumbsup:     :Woot:

----------


## ozwinner

> Or else I just might finish the pipes and bubblers to finish council approval stuff instead

  Please explain? 
Al :Confused:

----------


## Wood Butcher

Alright Wendy!!!!!!!!   

> Please explain?
> Al

  Storm water drains can go to a bubbler in the lawn instead of going out to the road so long as they are a certain didtance from any building.

----------


## Phil Spencer

> She's Done!!! and I got the keys first   
> I even have my shed sign routed and ready for finishing - thanks to Scott at VitalImage for doing it so quickly.  
> Thought you might like a picture of the rebate flashing Builderman put in. 
> So, next is the hard decision of curtains or a music-player of some sort   
> Or else I just might finish the pipes and bubblers to finish council approval stuff instead 
> I don't know, decisions decisions

  Congratulations Wendy 
Are you going to lay a wooden floor over the concrete? It will be kinder on the legs and if you happen to drop a too it will be kinder on that also. 
Regards 
Phil

----------


## ptc

needs a flag pole!

----------


## DJ's Timber

> needs a flag pole!

  Could get Robbo to turn one up  :Wink 1:

----------


## Honorary Bloke

Three hurrahs for you Ruffly.  :2thumbsup:   Now hide those keys from you-know-who and you'll be set.  :Biggrin:   
I think someting light, like sheer curtains with a nice top valance and some swishy tie-backs would be the go. Still lets in the natural light whilst giving that all-important decorative touch.  I'd consider white, so the Daylight Saving Time won't fade them.  :Rolleyes:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## dai sensei

Great looking shed Wendy.  Now to fill it up with tools and timber, but that won't be hard  :Rolleyes:     

> Thought you might like a picture of the rebate flashing Builderman put in.

  Hmm, normally the sheeting extends down the concrete rebate on the outside, then there is no need for any flashing, and it stops the water splashing up behind the sheeting in heavy storms.  I would also put a spout on the end of the downpipe, or connect to irrigation system, to avoid water getting under your sheeting.

----------


## TTIT

A huge 'YAAAAAAYYYY' for you Wendy!  :2thumbsup:  Now you've just gotta con the old fella into letting you leave your wood in his shed to leave room for all the tools and works in progress in yours! Reckon he'll go for it????????? :No:

----------


## RufflyRustic

Thanks Guys!!! 
I celebrated with a few tears and a few drinks last night.  A pretty eventful moment in my history.  :Biggrin:   
Pipes and Bubblers. 
As Rowan said, I'll be attaching some downpipe connectors and corners to 90 mm pvc pipe, which will be dug under ground.  They'll come out to the middle of the grass somewhere to what's called a bubbler, but it's just a plastic grate so nothing big gets into the pipes.  Quite easy to do, especially if I get to sit and watch HWMNBO digging the trenches  :Smilie:   
Curtains - Yeah, I'm gonna violate The Code with pretty lace curtains with bright red tiebacks  :Tongue:   
A flag pole - I like that idea 
TTIT - I already have orders to "Get Your Timber Out of My Shed" but I'm not rushing yet.  I know the concrete will still be damp so I don't want to lay my stash on the concrete, I'd prefer to put it straight onto the racks I'm going to build, just like Major's wood racks. 
The big thing at present is that I want the sparky to have enough room to get the power put in, because when I start to move in, I'm gonna _move_ in....  :Biggrin:    
Re the Flashing - I specifically asked for flashing, and even though the sheeting does extend way down the concrete, I'm still glad I had it installed - HWMNBO had a lot of dead grass growing up the inside of his shed and guess who set it on fire and had to come rushing in, GET ME SOME WATER THE SHED IS ON FIRE....   :Rolleyes:   
No, no wooden floor but I do have two of Soundman's rubber mats ready to be put in. 
I still kinda can't believe it's actually happened you know.....  :Confused:   :Smilie:   
cheers
Wendy

----------


## zenwood

Congrats Wendy.  Great looking shed...time to get your "Good Shed, seal of approval" sticker from Shedscientist?  I look forward to seeing the frilly curtains (and cushions?) and other feminine touches in there :Smilie:  
What does the code say about curtains?  I'm worried now: I've got curtains in my shed made from an old sheet with floral prints!

----------


## TEEJAY

Not sure what you've done about electricity - but I tell you I sur wish I had and electrician into my shed before I filled it with stuff making it near impossible without major evacuation to do a decent job.  :Eek:   
Will get to that later this year on my shed.  :Rolleyes:   
By the way - nice colours - looks good - connecting a water tank to it?

----------


## RufflyRustic

Thanks Zen & TeeJay  :Smilie:  - that would have to be the biggest motivator _not_ to move in immediately.   I know that I'd be leaving a walkway area so the walls can be insulated/lined and that would mean my 'stuff' would end up being right where the electrician would want to put his ladder so.....  I end up with more time to design it all  :Smilie:   
I've already changed one idea I had, of having the timber storage on the back wall to having it on the eastern side so I can get long lengths in and out of the shed more easily. 
The water tank will have to wait for awhile, but I do aim to put one in, somewhere....  eventually.....  
Don't know about any other 'frilly' touches :No:  , I don't think I have too many 'frilly' decorating things happening in the house either  :Confused:   :Rolleyes:   
Yep, nearly time for Shed Scientist  :Biggrin:

----------


## echnidna

Great yer gotcha own shed Wendy, happy sawdusting

----------


## Groggy

Wendy, you've had the shed built, now whatcha gonna make in it?  :Wink:

----------


## RufflyRustic

Delays, delays delays  :Frown:   
The Sparky came over.  The end decision is that we will noggin, he will run the cables, we will insulate and panel and then he'll finish off. 
So another 2 or 3 weeks wait to move in :Rolleyes:    better to wait than get frustrated trying to move large panels around stuff in the shed. 
Yesterday was big day. HWMNBO and I got the drainage sorted for the shed.  I am very pleased with the end result.  
Pic 1 - Drainage plan, incorporating the two shed downpipes and 2 house downpipes, all coming to the one mid-lawn oversized bubbler 
Pic 2 - all dug up...
Pic 3 - using one of these, Whew!
Pic 4 - all done, blisters gained, dirt ingrained into skin and fingernails. 
cheers
Wendy

----------


## RufflyRustic

What am I going to make in it?  :Biggrin:   
work benches, tool storage, ironing centre, laundry shelves and lockable wall cabinet, shelf and boot bench, built-in linen cupboard, finsh my grandad's table, the bed head, the rustic chest, Squiggles, kitchen dresser, build a huge number of boxes, finish the orders, work for Strumer, a personal filing cabinet system for myself, a few coffee tables, bedside tables, hall table, u-shaped benchtop and shelves for my leather work room..........   :Smilie:

----------


## masoth

Not only a new shed and drainage but growing your own timber too.  I can't imagine how excited you have been at various time during the exercise of planing, organiziing, and watching the developemnt, and the frustration of the enforced changes, but I do feel the satisfaction of the end result.  How often do you walk out into othe yard just to look? 
soth

----------


## dai sensei

Have you got a tip shop up your way Wendy?  Comes in handy for benches and shelving.  I built my work benches from an old pergola I scored for $10, topped with some old 19mm ply I got for $20 per sheet.  Our shop used to also have steel framed bits and pieces that came in handy, but unfortunately it's now closed.

----------


## DJ's Timber

Looking great Wendy  :2thumbsup: , but I don't know if you have noticed with all the excitement going on, your clothesline has fallen over  :Doh:   :Sneaktongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## RufflyRustic

Holy Toledo!!! - that was a big gust of wind we musta had when I slept last night  :Biggrin:   
Say goodbye to the old hills hoist.  I think we are going to go for a removable/fold up clothesline instead.   
Anyone want an antique, original condition, well-appreciated Hills Hoist Clothesline?  :Rolleyes:   
Dai Sensei - there are tiimes when work sells off some of it's stored office furniture, cabinets, shelves, etc to staff for personal use.  I go to nearly every single sale.  A great way to get some good items at a reasonalbe price.    Let's just say I'm anxiously awaiting the next one  :Biggrin:   
Cheers
Wendy

----------


## bitingmidge

Wendy,
I know I'm not the first, but by golly I'm the most sincere!  :Tongue:   
Congratulations!! 
Having seen your output from nothing, I can hardly wait to see what you will be producing out of this Taj Mahal!  :2thumbsup:   
Great Stuff! 
P

----------


## RufflyRustic

Well, we got some rain or drizzle overnight and I'm pleased to report that the drainage has worked as planned  :2thumbsup:    
Thanks Midge.  I can't wait to see what I turn out now either  :Smilie:   
The hardest part though is always that last little wait before being able to move in. 
I keep walking outside to have a look it a lot, couldn't really count the times per day  :Biggrin:   
______
In light of another thread, here's a summary of lessons learnt during the 5 months it's taken to get to a fully-functioning shed. Think long and hard about exactly what you wantPut pen to paper and write/draw until you are happy with the resultKeep asking questions until you get the answers you needDon't accept council advice by itself, balance it up by talking with other qualified people who have experience in what you want to do and get the full and more realistic picture on what you can actually do and cannot.Be prepared to change a few of your ideas based on the information and advice you receive.Don't stop working to achieve your goal.  No one else is likely to make it happen for you.  Never Give up. 
Cheers
Wendy

----------


## Wild Dingo

*ITS A FLAMIN RIDGEYDIDGE SHED!!!*  
You little bobby dazzler Wendy!!!  :2thumbsup:   
Now... see the two tress at the roller door? PLANT THEM RIGHT IN FRONT of the damned door!... and now see that hills hoist?... dont toss it PLANT IT RIGHT IN FRONT of the damned door!! 
Get some bloody great tree trunks delivered... and PLANT THEM RIGHT IN FRONT of the damned door... get some humungous great rocks and PLANT THEM RIGHT AT THE FRONT DOOR!... now get some big old railway sleepers whack some flamin great 8in spikes through them on 6in centres and plant that RIGHT IN AT THE FRONT DOOR... okay look with that last one get some pressure mats and attach them to the sleepers say on the side lay the sleepers on their sides in a cement trench put the mats over them but rater the pressure to say 1 ton or if you can get a lazer thingy that works with metal and rubber together only... that way  *YOU CAN BLOCK BOOFHEAD OUT OF YOUR NEW SHED!* 
Heck hes a bloke hes not going to be able to help himself he WILL try to take over... hes also got the other bloke desease that of being a spanner head and so he will NEVER ever have enough shed room for his cars tools and other such paraphanalia... Just believe me... Im a bloke I know these things  :Wink 1:    
Sorry boofhead but your wee leatherette wearin woodnut is more worthy of that shed than you and your cars... just the way it is son  :Wink 1:  Of course you could always sell the cars and tools and other mechanical junk you play with and use the money to buy and erect another shed and start woodworkin as well hows that sound?... then you can be boofhead the woodnut instead of boofhead the muffler sucker  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   
oooh gawd Im on a roll tonight!!  :Biggrin:   
Anyway well done Wendy may you have years of enjoyment fun and exciting times playin with your woodworking (oh and make some money at it too!!  :2thumbsup:  )
Cheers
Shane

----------


## mickp

congrats on the shed Wendy  :2thumbsup:  .  I see you left plenty of space in front so that you can extend it in the not to distant future  :Sneaktongue:

----------


## RufflyRustic

Absolutley Mick  :Smilie:

----------


## keith53

Congratulations on the shed Wendy.  I'm looking forward to seeing the projects coming on a regular basis from now on. 
Cheers,
Keith

----------


## JDub

Great to see its up and standing Wendy  :2thumbsup:   
Im very impressed you got your stormwater sorted out so quickly...... 
My new shed sat 'downpipeless' until last weekend when I finally hooked them up to a watertank :Redface:   
Joel

----------


## RufflyRustic

Hey Joel, 
I got started on the drainage asap, especially as it 'seemed' that council approval wouldn't be forthcoming until this was done. So HWMNBO and I got in and got it done as he knew I wouldn't let him rest until it was done  :Cool:  And so too we have made some progress with electrics, insulation and wall panelling too, as again, he knows I won't let him rest until it's all finished. He doesn't get back space in his shed, until it's all done, and the timber racks built as then and only then will my timber stash be moved from his shed to mine. Now that he can see how my plan includes pluses for him, he's all for it  :Biggrin:   
So, I now have a darkside of the shed and a light side  :Tempted:  - only one side will be powered - it should work quite well actually  :Smilie:    
Edit - attached drainage plan.  Includes two downpipes off the front of the shed and two downpipes from the house, all feed into a big bubbler/drainage pit in the middle of the non-grass area (used to be lawn) 
It's 3 metres or more from the boundary, shed and house.  I put it 7 metres away from the shed as this uses the fall of the land to direct the water away from flowing under the house.  Council wanted it taken out to the road side gutter, but as this would mean digging up my huge and expensive expanse of concrete driveway, not a chance! :No:   
Cheers
Wendy

----------


## Honorary Bloke

Onya Wendy.  :2thumbsup:   Lots of hard yakka but worth it. Power on one side only should be plenty good, and you can always extend later if needed. Offside power would likely be buried behind the timber racks anyway. 
Make some sawdust!  :Biggrin:

----------


## RufflyRustic

Hi Bob, 
You'll be pleased to know that I took your advice to heart,  and finally made some sawdust  :Biggrin:   
Here's a pic of the Light side of the shed, waiting for the 20 amp power cables to be run through..... 
cheers
Wendy

----------


## TTIT

:Eek:  I'm speechless! Never seen curtains in a shed before - don't know what to say Wendy!  :Redface:

----------


## keith53

> I'm speechless! Never seen curtains in a shed before - don't know what to say Wendy!

  
Urggghhh!  Couldn't agree more.  Bloody hell!  Curtains in a shed?  It's the thin end of the wedge!  If we don't take a stand now, we're staring down the barrel of equality as none of us has ever seen it before.  Yep, things are really getting out of hand. :Doh:    Next thing, it'll be Chardonnay at 1600.  Doesn't take a rocket scientist to sus out the fact that the loss of bench space would be criminal!  Shame on you Wendy. :No:  RECANT!   Ditch the curtains! :Biggrin:

----------


## RufflyRustic

Yeah, major code violation there, but it does stop unwelcome sorts looking through the windows and spying on what is in there :Rolleyes:  I figure I'd rather a code violation than the other :Redface:  
Now, if they made that sort of curtaining with woodworking tools as the pattern, I might get away with them.....

----------


## zenwood

I got curtains in my shed, for the same reason...not quite so frilly though; just pink flowers!  Nice to see some wood in there, Ruffly.

----------


## ptc

I have curtains but mine are rubber backed.
 to keep out prying eyes.

----------


## echnidna

Are they curtains or  Wendy Made Dust Catchers  :Biggrin:

----------


## Ross

Curtins should be in keeping with the shed. Try bubble wrap it lets in the light, insulates and keeps out prying eyes. 
Ross

----------


## BobL

I got lace curtains too. They're of the finest gossamer like natural silk, made more visible by the pall sawdust that escapes the dusty and hangs on the curtains like a beige fog. These curtains are made by the tiniest of hands and woven into intricate patters and whorls. The same hands locate the majority of the bulk of the curtains in the corners and along the sash clamps that haven't seen any action since last winter. In places they extend up above teh windows along the ceiling and over the ends of the fluoros to which insects are drawn and trapped within their folds. 
I think you get the picture!

----------


## jmk89

I don't have curtains - I don't have a window........

----------


## Wild Dingo

See now I dont think yous mob are thinkin clearly... I reckon young Wendy NEEDS curtains... just not those curtains!! 
Why not have a scout around the local auctions supply houses secondhand markets garage sales and find yourself a nice wooden venetian blind thing then you would have a curtain made of wood easy as! and not against the code me dear 
keep to the code Wendy me girl within the code... have you gotten onto shedscientist yet for your approcal stickers congratulatory letter and official membership to the "good shed" brigade?... Id make a move on it bubs as I hear hes gonna start another book soon on "sheila good sheds" and yours should be in it!!  :2thumbsup:

----------


## RufflyRustic

Hi Shane  
As for the curtains, they are going to be changed, but I will either go for BubbleWrap, or else something a bit closer to the window in size, and yes, lace again.  I have lace curtains on every window in the house, and even put some up in HWMNBO's shed too. It's a Wendy-thing.  While the theory of venetians is good, I'm just not a 'venetians' person. :No:   
Good point re Shed Scientist - thanks :2thumbsup:   Wouldn't want to miss an opportunity like that  :Biggrin:

----------


## Wild Dingo

> It's a Wendy-thing

   :Laughing1:   :Woot:  
Man an here I thought the red letherette was "a Wendy thing"  :Yippy:   :Roflmao:  
Soooo boofhead has those pretty chintz lace curtains in his "mans" shed does he? ooooh I see... no its okay... really we know blokes like that... and they also play around with big spanners an argh argh argh get all messy with oil an greese under their manicured fingernails... I just didnt realize his name was brewthy  :Roflmao2:   :Rofl:  
Nah seriously... really... serious now Wendy... ooooohh gawd the imagination REALLY kicked in then  :Roflmao:

----------


## RufflyRustic

:Biggrin:    You wouldn't say any of that if you could meet my HWMNBO  :Biggrin:    You wouldn't even be game to think it!!!   :Biggrin:   :Tongue:   :Wink:   :Biggrin:   :Roflmao2:

----------


## Skew ChiDAMN!!

One of the young blokes who used to drop in for turning "lessons" (basically just a chin-wag and playing with my lathes, while getting the occasional clip on the ear  :Rolleyes: ) finally graduated into his very own shed.  Just the std garden dog-box with a few modifications, but I thought I'd make him a shed-warming present.   
So...  I tried my hand at some timber venetians.  Cut some scraps down to size, sent 'em through the thicknesser and then steamed and strapped 'em to a length of galv pipe (as used in cyclone fences) to get the curved profile.  I carefully graduated the timbers by colour, starting from a rich red-gum up top thru the pinker gums to yellower "Tas Oak" in the middle, then thru browner woods to a dark Jarrah at the bottom.   
"Absolutely perfect for a woodie," I thought to myself, patting myself on the back. 
I was passing by t'other day so I dropped in on him and and what did I see?  My lovely, hand-crafted, "perfect for a woodie" venetians?  Ha!  No... instead, filling the 'ole was a cheap black vinyl roller blind!   :Eek:   When I asked him about it, he sheepishly pointed at a few pens he'd recently turned, built up from fine wood laminations in carefully graduated colours...  
What could I say?  The pens looked good and I'm guilty of the same sort of thing myself.   :Redface:   Oh... and that black vinyl roller-blind?  He'd used a white Texta to mark out conversion tables on it.  A bloody good idea, I thought, not that I'd ever tell _him_ that!   :Wink:

----------


## Wild Dingo

> You wouldn't say any of that if you could meet my HWMNBO... You wouldn't even be game to think it!!!

   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  oooh wouldnt I?... oooh dear dear wee Wendy me red letherette wearin woodboob extraudinaire you really dont know me do you!!!  :Biggrin:   
So? Whats he HUMUNGOUS Gigantuan 7ft 10in his jocks and sox? HA! I say again HA! ever heard of the saying "the bigger they are the harder they fall"?? mmm? 
Ahhh but he may be a gnomelike dwarf type fella you say? WELL!! HA! I say HA indeed ever heard the saying "the smaller they are the further they fly"? 
So either way "brewthy" s goin down!  :Rambo:  oooh gawd Im loosin it again  :Harhar:   :Rotfl:  
Your a true bottler young Wendy  :Pash:

----------


## RufflyRustic

As I wipe the orange juice off the screen :Biggrin:  ,  Shane you are so going to eat your words.  :Biggrin:   :Tongue:   :Biggrin:     
Skew - oh boy, what do you say in a situation like that :Eek:   :Confused:    At least he had the grace to look sheepish as he pointed at the laminated pens in the very same shades and graduations thereof of some particular and lovely venetians.... :Doh:

----------


## Groggy

> As I wipe the orange juice off the screen

  Oh Oh, the vodka could harm the screen!  :Wink:  :Biggrin:

----------


## RufflyRustic

July has been a busy month. The Shed is finally reaching a semblance of order. Still no real woodwork done yet, but it's closer than ever now  :Smilie:   
1. The bench under the Chisel and Plane Shadow box is now finished, complete with drawers and the sand paper shelf 
2. One corner shelf unit with wall shelf as well. Used up the laminate cutout from fitting the sink into the laundry bench 
3. The hole in the wall ready to be filled by the airconditioner, odds and sods, plus those lovely lacey curtains  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:   
4. Shelving inspired by Fredo's thread, very easy and very quickly filled too. Now to get some more stickers so I can restack the timber properly. :Rolleyes:   
Next on the list is to finish the workbench, put in the wood rack and think about how to sort out the south west corner a bit better. 
cheers
Wendy

----------


## Phil Spencer

Looking good Wendy.  Have a look at mine http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com...729#post541729
Phil

----------


## DJ's Timber

Coming along nicely Wendy  :2thumbsup: , wish I could say the same for mine  :Cry: .

----------


## RufflyRustic

Nice setup Phil  :2thumbsup:    
Yes, it sure is slow work DJ  :Rolleyes:     Even though I've power and lights, I tend to be too tired to work out there during the week  :Frown:  
I think part of the slow progress is actually deciding on what to do, where to put it, how to build it, do it or buy it so that it's only done once. 
cheers
Wendy

----------


## ptc

Looks like a Holiday Chalet to me.
Wendy do you do make overs ?
Mine want's a going over.

----------


## zenwood

Looking very cosy, Ruffly.  Soon as I saw the squiggly shelves I though "ah yes, there's the Ruffliness shining through". 
BTW I think my pink flowery curtains look nicer than your muslin lace. :Tongue:

----------


## Groggy

> I think part of the slow progress is actually deciding on what to do, where to put it, how to build it, do it or buy it so that it's only done once.

  Done once? In your dreams, put everything on wheels so you can move it easier. You did put your shed on wheels - didn't you?  :Rolleyes:   
I put a lot of thought into my shed but am up to major change number three. By major change I mean everything out and start again. Reshuffles of benches and tools don't count. 
I want a workshop on the space station, that way I can move by TS without ruining my back.

----------


## TTIT

> .......I think part of the slow progress is actually deciding on what to do, where to put it, how to build it, do it or buy it so that it's only done once........

  I reckon it takes me roughly 8 times longer to decide how I'm going to do something than it does to get the job done!.............then 6 months later I'll do it another way  :Blush7:  :Wink 1:  
Looking very cosy in there Wendy - and it would want to be with your weather! :Shock:  Hope that air-con is reverse cycle!

----------


## Harry72

Lookin good Ruffy!

----------


## Lignum

Looks like you have created a great little workshop. Good on you :Smilie:  Its so nice to have your own space. I`ll be the first not to mention the curtains :Wink:

----------


## RufflyRustic

Thanks Guys.     
Makeovers?  Ooooo, that'd be hard to do, I'm having enough trouble with my own let alone yours PTC  :Redface:     

> Looking very cosy, Ruffly. Soon as I saw the squiggly shelves I though "ah yes, there's the Ruffliness shining through". 
> BTW I think my pink flowery curtains look nicer than your muslin lace.

  Yep, had to have a squiggled item somewhere in there     Good think I like lacey curtains :Biggrin:     

> ......You did put your shed on wheels - didn't you? .....

  Wheels???  um, no  :No:   - Heaven forbid I rip everything out  :Eek:  and change it around - it's taken so long to get this far.    

> Looks like you have created a great little workshop. Good on you Its so nice to have your own space. I`ll be the first not to mention the curtains

  It is great, no, Brilliant!!!! to have my own working space  :Biggrin:    Curtains - what curtains ??  I do have internal security window covers though  :Biggrin:

----------


## ptc

Where are the flowers?

----------


## David L

Looking good Wendy. 
Yes those squiggly shelves look like a personal touch, and the box of tissues in the corner confirm it is a woman's shed.
An air conditioner? you are really going up market.

----------

